# Clingy Mother Cat?



## feedmycats (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm so grateful for all of the advice everyone gave me in my other thread right after the kittens were born. This question is more lighthearted and about mom.. she's been glued to me ever since she went into labor. She'd been very affectionate throughout the pregnancy but it hit new heights this morning: screaming if I'm not petting her, screaming if I move away. I have been stuck sleeping on the floor right next to her and her kits all day. If I get up to move AT ALL, she starts screaming and leaves her kittens to follow me and paw at me. Tried leaving her for awhile to see if she'd return to her kits, but no go. Why is she being so overly clingy? I can understand wanting comfort, but this seems pretty overboard. I'd really love to be able to leave long enough to take a shower!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I can say with certainty that if I had a baby... I'd probably be the EXACT same way with my mom. 

Screaming and freaking out every time she left me alone with it...at least for a little while.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

"a" baby? Several!! I would have left the house and come back when you had started them on wet food. :grin:


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, some momacats are ridiculously clingy....been there, had one like yours. The best thing to do so that you can have your shower or get work done is to confine her in a large size dog crate (not a kennel) and confine her in it. Cover up half of it with a blanket. You're going to have to show her a little "tough love". Tell here you have to go away for 1/2 an hour to shower, or do work.....she may not understand the exact words, but somehow cats understand that you're explaining something. On the other hand I've had some momacats that were so enthralled with their kitties that they wouldn't leave to eat, and had to have their food in the box while they nursed. Usually they would jump out very briefly tho to use the litter box. So you're got a moma's baby who would rather be with you than her kitties.


----------

